# [DWA-125] connexion très lente [Résolu]

## tjs

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai récemment acheté une carte sans-fil USB (DWA-125) la connexion est très très lente (~5KB/sec). 

La seul solution que j'ai trouvé sur Google est de fermer le powersaving (iwconfig wlan0 power off). Cependant, cela

n'a rien changé pour moi.

Voici de l'information sur ma machine qui pourrait être utile:

```

localhost# uname -a

Linux localhost 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #2 SMP Sun Feb 26 20:44:15 EST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Lorsque je ping mon routeur:

```
localhost# ping 192.168.20.1

PING 192.168.20.1 (192.168.20.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=4.34 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=6 ttl=64 time=4.54 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=7 ttl=64 time=3.57 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=8 ttl=64 time=3.55 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.20.1: icmp_req=9 ttl=64 time=3.73 ms

^C

--- 192.168.20.1 ping statistics ---

9 packets transmitted, 5 received, 44% packet loss, time 8019ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.554/3.949/4.547/0.418 ms

```

```
localhost# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c16 D-Link System DWA-125 Wireless N 150 Adapter(rev.A2) [Ralink RT2870]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:0e2a Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

```

```

localhost# lsmod | grep rt2800usb

rt2800usb              13217  0 

rt2800lib              35620  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00usb               7658  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              28795  3 rt2800usb,rt2800lib,rt2x00usb

usbcore               121430  10 rt2800usb,rt2x00usb,hid_sony,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Et ma connexion au routeur:

```

localhost# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Cellule-1"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:0C:42:49:44:C1   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=55/70  Signal level=-55 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:36   Missed beacon:0

```

Lorsque j'ai fait configuré mon kernel j'ai remarqué que le module rt2800usb est encore expérimental;

C'est peut-être ça qui cause le problème.

Merci en avance  :Smile: Last edited by tjs on Fri Mar 09, 2012 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, pourrais-tu essayer avec les derniers git-sources ?

Ça va peut-être t'aider  :Razz: 

Content de voir une personne du Québec.

----------

## tjs

J'ai installé le kernel git-sources (3.3.0-rc5) et la connexion semble déjà mieux. Au lieu de 5KB/Sec, j'ai une vitesse de 150KB. 

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

